# Yamaha Viking



## Tclan88 (Oct 22, 2013)

I am thinking of getting one of these since you can get 3 people instead of just 2. Some of the reviews I read are pretty good. I don't do any hardcore off-roading. It will just be used for the deer lease and maybe to a park on an off weekend. I will have to sell my 85 cj7 though.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I've got a 14' and really like it for that reason. Lots of moving power but not the work horse of the old Mules and working class Rangers. Good but and I believe they'll hold the resal as well. Hopefully. Ill say this, as far as stock and their clearance, they're the best in deep mud like a rice field or such I know that.


----------



## Tclan88 (Oct 22, 2013)

That's about the same general thing I have read from the reviews, some have complained about the noise but there is a fix for that. I am definitely leaning that direction, thanks.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Noise reduction? They are a bit louder than other UTV's so I'd be down with putting a mod on it to make it quieter. Info por favor.


----------



## Tclan88 (Oct 22, 2013)

Here is the part number I found on some utv forums. It is called Sound Dampening Kit or something similar 1XD-F83RO-S0-00. Some people are also using that Dymamat stuff for sound deadening. I think the kit is priced around $70.


----------

